# photographs



## Whisper (Jan 13, 2013)

There was a time when I was deeply into photography. Someday I would like to get back into it again. I would like to share just a couple of my photographs (I'll share more later). All my photographs were taken with a Canon Rebel.


----------



## Whisper (Jan 13, 2013)

this photo was taken in Rome, Italy just down the street from the Vat.


----------



## Whisper (Jan 13, 2013)

I like taking people photographs


----------



## Whisper (Jan 13, 2013)

While in the middle of the ocean aboard the USS Spruance


----------



## Whisper (Jan 13, 2013)

While in the Okefenokee Swamp


----------



## Whisper (Jan 13, 2013)

Taken off the coast of Virgina around 2002


----------



## Lewdog (Jan 13, 2013)

Are those spent casings just rolling around on deck?  It seems to me like the high tech U.S. military would have a more sophisticated way of securing them on deck than throwing a tarp over them.  Wouldn't that be kind of dangerous to have one of those roll into you and possibly knock you overboard?

Nice pictures!  I had some really beautiful ones from when I was in Bulgaria but a lot of them get moisture on them and ruined them.  I almost got arrested for taking a picture of the U.S. Embassy, and I had some sweet pictures of this church, the Sofia Neveski Church.






Here is a picture of the front.


----------



## tepelus (Jan 13, 2013)

Nice photos!


----------



## Abbey08 (Jan 14, 2013)

Whisper,
While all your photos are nice, the one of the mask is outstanding!

Lorraine


----------



## Terry D (Jan 14, 2013)

Nice shots, Whisper.


----------



## Whisper (Jan 16, 2013)

Here's a couple more photographs. The above photograph was taken while traveling through the Suez


----------



## Whisper (Jan 16, 2013)

Taken while living in Alaska


----------



## Whisper (Jan 16, 2013)

The Northern Lights over the Yukon River


----------



## Whisper (Jan 16, 2013)




----------



## Whisper (Jan 16, 2013)

Taken in the middle of the Atlantic


----------



## Arcopitcairn (Jan 17, 2013)

Wow! Every last one of those pics are great. Good eye!


----------



## Whisper (Jan 17, 2013)

Arcopitcairn said:


> Wow! Every last one of those pics are great. Good eye!



Thank you. And thank everybody for their nice words.


----------



## Trilby (Jan 17, 2013)

Hi Whisper, love your pictures.


----------



## Bloggsworth (Jan 17, 2013)

Whisper said:


> View attachment 3984
> The Northern Lights over the Yukon River



Did the lab send them back saying that they weren't responsible fo the marks on the prints!


----------



## Abbey08 (Jan 17, 2013)

Very much liked the two Northern Lights images. But, at heart, I'm a black and white fan; my favorite of your second group is the black and white. Very nice!

Lorraine


----------



## Gumby (Jan 17, 2013)

Fabulous!


----------

